# Forza Lotta Vincerai...



## Belfast Boy (3 Settembre 2013)

non ti lasceremo mai! Ed aggiungo, nonostante tutto...
Ciao Ragazzi, leggo sempre più di frequente il forum ed ho così deciso di prenderne parte.
Che dire: Rossonero dalla nascita (con padre gobbo il che è un bonus) mi sono innamorato del Milan degli Olandesi e da allora non l'ho più lasciato


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto

Ma il nick ? Sei all'estero ?


----------



## robs91 (4 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Hammer (4 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Ciao.


----------



## Belfast Boy (5 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Ma il nick ? Sei all'estero ?


Il nick è per un idolo personale extra-milan, passatemelo...parlo di George Best 

P.S Grazie a tutti del benvenuto


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Il nick è per un idolo personale extra-milan, passatemelo...parlo di George Best
> 
> P.S Grazie a tutti del benvenuto



Un bel personaggio.


----------

